# Sexing snakeheads



## jan

I have two red snakeheads (C. Micropeltes), is it possible to sex snakeheads? Both are 26'' and one is dully colored and the other is bright colored with very visible markings.

Thanks in advance,

Jan


----------



## con man

if theyve been living with eachother theres a damn good chance there a pair

usually when i start out with a group i lose 2-3 within the first 3-6 months from agression the remainging r usually buddy buddy or 1 bitch 1 boss.....

u can probe but a 28in redline mite not like that....


----------



## SLANTED

I don't know if this is true for Redlines but with gachuas the male's head is broader than the female and their dorsal fins are more colorful.


----------



## RAYMAN45

if u breed them ill take the babys


----------



## acestro

No illegal snakehead sales on this website. Play by the rules... or take your ball and go home.


----------



## jan

SLANTED said:


> I don't know if this is true for Redlines but with gachuas the male's head is broader than the female and their dorsal fins are more colorful.
> [snapback]835727[/snapback]​


My snakeheads are have the same length, but the dully colored one is much thicker than the bright colored one. Can this say anything?


----------



## jan

acestro said:


> No illegal snakehead sales on this website. Play by the rules... or take your ball and go home.:laugh:
> [snapback]835809[/snapback]​


It's not my intention to breed or sell snakeheads







I just want to know more about my snakeheads. I'm from The Netherlands and over here they are still legal.

Edit: I've found some good info on www.snakeheads.org (Between the FAQ's):

This was the question asked:

How can i sex Channa micropeltes (giant/red snakehead)? I have 8 small fish about 5 inches long? 
A: Sexing channa is never easy. In general, male are usually some more colorful during breeding season and female might be a little more roundish. In your case it is simply impossible because of two reasons. 
For common channa sexing yours are too young. Yours are probably less than 1 year old. 
Channa micropeltes are so large that they never have been breed in aquaria. Therefore, there are no data around for breeding or sexing them, less than those species which have been breed. Even commercial breeding of other larger snakeheads like Channa striata do not have easy ways. For example on Hawaii, they use ultrasonic for each single fish to determine its sex. Sorry! 
This is an answer of the commercial channa breeding specialist who was consulted by snakeheads.org: Breeding large Channa will only accomplished in a very large tank, dimensions 3m wide by 10 m in length. There are NO apparent sexual differences. The fish must be over 600 mm in length and the male is distinguished by the small differences in the placement of the sexual organs on the underside of the fish. To do this the fish must be anaesthetised and this should be only carried out by persons whom have had training in this procedure.


----------



## 351winsor

got any pics of those 26"ers


----------



## con man

acestro no1 is entitling sale.... "donation" is the word..... as in free.....


----------



## jan

351winsor said:


> got any pics of those 26"ers
> [snapback]837075[/snapback]​


I have some older pics in my gallery.


----------



## acestro

con man said:


> acestro no1 is entitling sale.... "donation" is the word..... as in free.....
> [snapback]837359[/snapback]​


Money exchange is irrelevant



> It's not my intention to breed or sell snakeheads I just want to know more about my snakeheads.


That's cool.


----------



## jan

And again: there was a useless answer from Bobme. So thanks for derailing this topic


----------



## SLANTED

Bobme?


----------



## channafreak

Unfortunately there is little sexual dimorphism between Channa micropeltes. The female may become fatter during spawning. Nothing more have I ever found that isnt speculation.


----------

